# snaring ?.s



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

My son and i are going to try some snaring this year after deer hunting.any help sure would be great. how to set up and good tips for the location of the sets. fence rows and ditchs what about creeks and streams? i was told to use long cables and to try to get the target to get off the trail so that they do not urinate on it shuting it down. any thoughts? ,,thanks anthony


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Unless they changed the rules for this year, snaring isn't legal in Michigan until January 1, and I think it's only legal to snare coyotes and fox. No above the ground sets, as I recall, like laying on a log for ***** and such. 

I snared last winter for the first time, didn't catch anything, but it made a long winter a little shorter just trying. It looks easy, but it isn't. Read the MI regs for snaring, and good luck if you give it a try this winter.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It is legal to snare beaver from Dec 1 thru March 31 statewide but only if the snares are under the ice.


----------



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

Snares are bad news as far as I am concerned and wish it would have never been allowed... Snares and dogs do not mix...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It is only legal to use a ground snare in Michigan equipped with a "deer" stop-or dog stop, whatever you want to call it. It prevents the snare loop from strangling whatever ends up in it. Whatever you catch, including the neighbor's dog, will be very much alive, and very much unharmed.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm real leery about snares also. I wonder how many are going by the book when they set them. It certainly can add to any dog hunters worries that's for sure.I hate to see anyone lose a hunting dog to a snare.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I haven't heard of one single violation using them since they became legal to use once again. I know of several other people who ran them last winter, and none of them had any incidents at all. 

They are only legal for a couple of months, in the dead of the winter, when only rabbit and coyote hunters would have dogs out there. 

Personally, I would only run snares on private land, where the property owner knew about them, where dog hunters usually aren't even seen, and again, if you're with your dogs, or even a full day behind them, they're not going to do any damage with a deer stop on them, and removing a deer stop isn't going to help any trapper catch something, so I can't imagine why anyone would remove one, KNOWING the snare could then kill whatever found its way into it.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Linda G, With all due respect, coyote & rabbit hunters are not the only people running dogs in the winter. 

I'm also not buying that every single person snaring out there is going by the book. I'm not ripping on trappers either. I still have all my traps.I know of a few guys who set illegal snares. One guy came up to me at work & showed me his snares he makes-guess what they weren't legal. Did I see him set the snares? No.Do I know where he snares at?No. Did I go tresspassing on private land to see his sets?No. Does he use those snares?He told me he did-so what should I think? He has the fur to show for it.Let's face it not everyone was raised right & some of these people could care less about our hunting dogs. Don't believe me? Check out the Nuge Board & ask some of them deer hunters what they do if they see a dog when they're out hunting. They aren't shy about telling you what they practice -the three S's.

People break the rules across the board in all aspects of hunting & fishing I'm sorry to say-so don't think I'm just picking on trappers.If this wasn't the case then this state could save alot of cash by getting rid of alot of CO's.

I'm curious to know why they were originally banned in Michigan?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cooner-dogs should never, at any time of the year, be beyond the control of their owner. If the owner is there, you could lace the area with legal snares and there wouldn't be any problems. 

I'm sorry to hear that you know an illegal trapper-I've never met one, and I know a few, too. You owe it to everyone to turn the clown in, even if he's your best friend. 

Yes, people will break the rules-that's still not a good reason to deny us the right to do it correctly. But it is our job to make sure anyone out there practicing illegal hunting, fishing or trapping is stopped...


----------



## Robinhood (Oct 30, 2003)

1)The law states that snares are only allowed on private lands not open to the public. If you are on private land, I would assume you have permission and you have informed the property owner that you are using snares. 2)Deer stops do nothing for a dog. They prevent the snare loop from closing tight enough to hold a deer leg. 3)the law states that "relaxing locks" be used. The snares should not lock down on an animals neck without some relaxation. 4)Kill poles or tangle poles are not allowed and the snares should be used where they can not wrap around a tree or stake to lock the snare down. As long as these rules are followed, hunters on private land should be aware that there are snares around and if a dog gets in a snare, they will usually lay down and wait for help. This is why you don't hear actual complaints, just fears from concerned hunters. By the way glad to be here, this is a great site for Michigan outdoorsmen(and women). Please excuse the fairy name of Robinhood, I was tired of getting rejected on my other names.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Linda , Interesting reply. Turn the clown in???Hmmmm... Lets see how that would work. Hello Mr. CO, A fellow worker showed me his illegal snares he made I want you to do something about it.Mr CO:That's a shame ,where are they set? Me: I have know idea. Mr CO: But you did see him set them right???Me: Uh, no. Mr CO: So let me get this straight you want me to arrest & ticket someone who showed you an illegal snare at work right???Me: Uh, yeah. Linda do you see how far I'd get???

You said there would never be any problems with legally set snares & dogs. So those deer stops would keep the snare from strangling a dog???

I guess every dog owner in the state is in violation of having total control over their dogs at all times.I guess the sheep farmer across the road with sheep dogs in his pasture protecting his livelyhood is breaking the law too. 

I also never said to stop setting them legally ever in any of my posts. I expressed concern over them is all. You never did answer my question about why they were banned in the first place. 

Years ago trappers around here that were trapping on local farms would post signs letting people know they had traps set on the land. This helped the dog hunters out alot.

I'm sorry if I offended you in any way shape or form. I'm sure you're a very law abiding citizen & great trapper too.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cooner-I wasn't ignoring you, I've been trying to find out the answer for you, and so far, haven't had any luck. I don't know why snares were banned or when. I'm sure it had something to do with the old practice of using kill snares and dogs in the woods. But those days are over-legally.

I have given CO's less information than you provided in your post-just a name and where they lived was all I gave them, and they were able to catch the guy. You underestimate the investigative abilities of our CO's-at the very least, they might go have a talk with the guy, and he just might be a little more hesitant to get those snares out if he KNOWS he's being watched.

As for sheep farmers and sheep dogs, you are being very unrealistic to think that any decent trapper would put a snare anywhere near a herd of grazing sheep and a dog-and that's just a bit different than what I was talking about, and you know that. 

I would suggest that you spend some time with someone who utilizes snaring as a legal method of trapping-don't know where you're located, but although I don't know much, you would be welcome to tag along with me this winter when I start snaring, or I can find someone else you can tag along with. 

I own dogs, too, bird dogs, and run *****, coyotes, bobcats, and bears with friends who have hounds, and they have never had any problems with snares or any type of trap.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Linda, The information I provided in my post stated that a guy at work showed me his illegal snares he made & that he used them. Not much info to go on. I was not eye witness to anything he did- I only saw a snare-that's it.

As far as the reference to sheep farmers & dogs. I was refering to your comment that everybody needs to always have total control over their dogs at all times.

I also know guys who actually do set snares around sheep farms for coyotes. The coyotes are hard on the sheep.

Thank you for the offer to follow you on your snare sets, but I'll pass. I see enough coyotes while coonhunting & I also call during the winter. Called in 8 last year to within 20 yds or less at night. My time is consumed running coondogs. It doesn't leave time for much other hunting.It's basically a year round activity for me.There is no so-called off season like deer hunters have. I see you run dogs on everything so you know what I'm talking about. You also can appreciate all the $$$ we have wrapped up in those hounds!!! Good luck this year.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cooner-chances are, with me at least, you wouldn't see any coyotes at all..., and I know that you've seen plenty of them, but I thought you might be interested in tagging along while I run my snare line, it might make for better understanding of what snare lines are all about.

As for your co-worker, I can understand that you would be reticent to turn him in for fear he would know it came from you, but he probably gave you more than enough info for a CO to start an investigation, or at least have a chat with him, and you can always report him through the RAP line, anonymously. If he told you about it, chances are good he's told others.

If more people would turn in their violating co-workers, friends and family, I bet there would be a lot less poaching going on in this world...and I believe we all have a moral obligation to get people headed down the RIGHT road, one way or the other. 

The offer stands if you ever have the interest.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Linda, I applaud your ability to take the high road. Something I'll be working on, though sometimes it's difficult.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Linda, Thanks for the offer. I don't believe it to be very prudent or proper for a married man to go up north to hunt/fish/play checkers or whatever with a women he met on the internet. It's just not right.We are not to even give the appearance of evil even though the intentions are noble & proper.Sorry, but this gets back to being raised right. I know alot of guys would probably jump at the chance to go with you, but I'm not most guys.Sorry-aint gonna happen.

I hope you're not insinuating that I have no morals based on a message board without even meeting me. I guess I'm an all or none type of person. It's the thinking of animal rights activists that I don't understand. You know. It's not right to kill a deer, but it's ok to kill a sewer rat or roach in my house. Life is life isn't it?I know we all see idiot drivers on the roads breaking laws but yet we do not turn them in. Breaking the law is breaking the law period. I guess I've learned to pick my battles.Me, I'd rather hunt than run around playing CO. I don't need any retaliation either for trying to bust somebody on circumstantial evidence. I applaud your efforts to police the woods though. I found out a while ago when it comes to the law it only protects certain individuals & I'll leave it at that. 

You need to understand it's just a hard pill to swallow knowing you just lost a 10k hound to a snare that's trying to catch a $15 coyote.How much do you make off your trapline each year???Check out www.prohound.com & just see what a top ******* can earn in a lifetime-not including stud fees or pups.You wouldn't believe how much some of these dogs have been bought for.Check out the lifetime earnings on some of them.

We should end this discusssion before somebody gets their feelings hurt.Have a good year.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Cooner,

I would sure like to know if you even know what snares are legal. Some snares have deer stops and some are breakaways. I caught a 100+lb Rot. in a snare last year and released it. Also snares are only legal on private land. Also to clear some stuff up there have been less the 10 reports on snare abuse. Now Cooner you may run with your dogs and have them under your control at all times and I hope if you are in private land you have ALL the owners permission to be there, I now all to well that hunters with dogs say they have to go were the dog is even to trespass I don't trespass to set snares or traps I never have and never will, also remember state land is for all of us to use so I will set my 160's on land for **** and I will trap there and the traps are mine ( private property) so leave the traps alone. 

Now Cooner I am not attacking you just most hound hunters that I have came in contact with think they own everything.


Dave Lyons


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cooner-ah, forget it...but believe me, the fact that you were a man never even entered my mind, I'm so sorry that the fact that I'm a woman has made such a difference to you. 

FYI-I'm a grandmother, 48 years old, and very married for the past 28 years, myself...you haven't met me at all. 

Men like you, and I will say this, are one of the primary reasons more women aren't getting involved in the outdoors-because they can't see past the anatomy...which is sad. 

Some people need to grow up. 

That you would even print what you did is absolutely repugnant to me, not to mention insulting both to me and to all women. 

Robinhood-thanks for clarifying all the technology for me-I'm a new snarer, and haven't got all the lingo down. I also just read the rules again today, and do remember reading that snares were only allowed on private land-which explains why I was only on private land last winter.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michhunter _
> *My son and i are going to try some snaring this year after deer hunting.any help sure would be great. how to set up and good tips for the location of the sets. fence rows and ditchs what about creeks and streams? i was told to use long cables and to try to get the target to get off the trail so that they do not urinate on it shuting it down. any thoughts? ,,thanks anthony *


Did _anyone_ answer any of michhunter's questions? He ask a couple questions, I don't think he wanted to read the ensuing arguement b/t forum writers. 

Michhunter~I too was looking for info. on this topic but, it doesn't look like we'll find it here. Maybe post at a later time or try a trapping/snaring website Good luck either way,

Walligator


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I do not trap anymore but a friend of mine who sense passed way was an avid trapper and traveled all over the country in the off season of Iron works trapping. He used snares mostly for Coyote, Fox and Bobcat. He told me he never had a dead dog in a snare, they always were there sleeping like being on a chain. I would fear a leg hold or a conibear before a snare. To me trapping is noble venture and I also used to be an avid coonhunter. Whoops my pard is here,,,gotta go kill some ducks.


----------

